# Watery stools



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Willie has been having light-colored watery stools for a while now. I made an appointment with an avian vet (cha-ching!) for Friday, but any advice on how to treat in the meantime?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Until you can see your vet I would suggest giving him some probiotics on any foods he will eat. If it is just a problem with intestinal flora this may help to restore the droppings to normal.

In the meantime make a list of what your diet is, if there have been any changes, etc. so that you can go over this with the vet.


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks! Decided to try to have him seen by the vet tonight, 'cause they can get sick so fast. I think he's finally forgiven me for his little ordeal at the vet's office, and now he's on meds. He's one big honkin' tiel - 15 gms!


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Yikes - his stools are still very watery after 24 hours (3 doses of med) - mostly liquid with little bits of beige solid stuff - VERY different from his usual stools - should I be worried? Would have thought the medicine would be kicking in by now. He otherwise seems OK - no change in behavior, maybe decreased appetite but he is eating......


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Has he been drinking a lot of water? Birds excrete excess water along with the poop, and watery stools aren't always abnormal. Your vet is the best person to advise you though.


----------

